# صلاة من اجل كل مريض



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)

*صلاة من اجل كل مريض


أيها الرب يسوع نؤمن بأنك حي وأنك قمت من بين الأموات.*
*نؤمن بأنك حاضر فعلاً في كل مكان وحاضر فى وسطنا الان.*
*نسبحك ونعبدُك، نحمدُك يا رب على كل احوالنا حتى المرض.*

*أنت كمال الحياة. أنت القيامة وأنت الحياة.*

*أنت، يا رب، عافية المرضى نسألك أن تتحنن على الذين يتألمون في جسدهم*

*تحنن عليهم يارب من اجل بيتهم واسرتهم واطفالهم *

*باركهم كلهم، واجعل الكثيرين يستعيدون الصحة، ليكبر إيمانهم *

*وليلمسوا عجائب حُبك، ليكونوا، هم أيضاً، شهوداً لقدرتك ورحمتك. *

*نتوسل اليك يا يسوع، بحق صليبك المقدس وبحق سفك دمك الثمين من أجلنا، إشفهم يا رب،*

*إشفهم في جسدهم، إشفهم في قلبهم، إشفهم في روحهم أفيض فيهم الحياة،*

*هذا ما نسألك بشفاعة العذراء مريم الكلية القداسة، أمك العذراء المتألمة هي التي كانت قرب الصليب واقفة، هي الأولى التي تطلعت بإجلال إلى جراحاتك المقدسة والتي وهبتها لنا أماً.*

*أنت علمتنا أنك تحملت بنفسك كل أوجاعنا وأننا شفينا بفضل جراحاتك المقدسة. *

*اليوم يا رب، نقدم لك، بالإيمان، كل المرضى الذين طلبوا منا صلاة. *

*فنسألك أن تُسكّن أوجاعهم وتعيد لهم العافية. *

*قبل أن نعرف نتيجة صلاتنا: شكراً لك يا يسوع على كل ما أنت صانعه في كلًّ منّا.*
*شكراً لك من أجل المرضى الذين تشفيهم الآن والذين تغمرهم برحمتك، *
*ولتكن مشيئتك يارب لا مشيئتنا*

*المجد والتسبيح لك يا ملك المجد*

*امين*







​


----------



## اني بل (8 يناير 2011)

ياربنا اشفي كل مريض باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (15 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## بسيم ماموكا (16 يناير 2011)

امين يارب العالمين


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

امين

تسلم ايدك يا قمر


----------



## sparrow (16 يناير 2011)

امين يارب


----------



## raneen4 (17 يناير 2011)

*امين يا رب.. 
نثق يا الهي انك قادر أن تزعزع الجبال بكلمة... فأنت يا الهي خالق السماوات والارض.. بسلطان كلمتك تستطيع شفاء أي مرض في اي جسد .. المستحيل عند الناس مستطاع عندك يا الله.. 
اشفي يا رب الاشخاص الذين يحتاجون للشفاء, روحا وجسدا..
باسمك يا رب أطلب*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميـــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله 
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

> *ولتكن مشيئتك يارب لا مشيئتنا
> 
> المجد والتسبيح لك يا ملك المجد
> 
> امين*



آمين
شكرا للصلاه الراعه
الرب يباركك


----------

